# Suicide Nohand lernen und trauen?



## CedricMTB (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
meistens bin ich im Wald und fahre paar Hometrails. Langsam würde ich gerne mal paar tricks auf den dort vorhandenen Sprüngen lernen.  Onehander und Whips laufen schon einigermaßen. Aber wenn es um den Suicide Nohander geht bin ich irgendwie ziemlich verkrampft. Ich hab mir schon paar Tutorials angeguckt aber ich schaffe es irgendwie auch nicht den Sattel zwischen den Beinen festzuklemmen. Und wenn ich mich mal traue beide Hände vom Lenker los zulassen, dann habe ich zu den Griffen höchstens einen Abstand von 2 cm bevor ich die Griffe wieder packe. Hat hier irgendwer Tipps wie er es gelernt hat? Wäre sehr nett 
Viele Grüße 
Cedric


----------



## Risiko (12. Juni 2018)

Sattel klemmen sollte schon sein. Eventuell eignet sich Modell / Sattelhöhe bei dir nicht ideal.

Ansonsten: Körpergewicht mittig über dem Rad. Vorderrad eher höher als hinten, also eher steiler abspringen (natürlich nicht so wie bei nem tuck). Und dann eben rantasten, also zuerst nur mal die Finger lösen (Nyquist nennt das "Klavierspielen") und dann immer weiter weg. Erfordert logischerweise viel Übung und ist durchaus auch Kopfsache, da dann doch einige Gefahrenquellen dabei sind (Lenker verdrehen, Vorderrad wegsacken...).

Ach und wie bei vielen Tricks sonst auch: Auf den Rücken legen und Bike nach oben hilft, ein Gefühl für den Trick zu bekommen. In dem Fall z.B. beim das loslassen und fangen des Lenkers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Juli 2018)

Bei mir hats geholfen, sich drauf zu konzentrieren, erstmal "grad" abzuspringen. Dann das VR bissl höher, dann wie oben angsprochen "Klavierspielen" - Wenn das alles passt, kommt der Rest ganz allein. 

Tip: Handschuhe ausziehen


----------



## Air-Marky (3. November 2021)

Hab es nach gefühlt 20 Jahren auch mal wieder versucht, obwohl eher NoFoot-Tricks meine favorisierten Dinge sind, die gehen heuer leider nicht, da ich eine hartnäckige Knöchelverletzung habe und daher die Füsse lieber auf den Pedalen lasse!
Hab's wie oben beschrieben mit nur leichtem lösen begonnen und siehe da, nach dem 4-5x schon wieder schön gestreckt hinbekommen! Noch keine Suices (dafür ist mir der Sprung zu klein) aber relativ sicher und kontrolliert. Auch hab ich das Vorderrad wie oben beschrieben etwas höher kommen lassen (mach ich auch bei Sprüngen ohne Trick gerne  ) und nicht vergessen Bike unbedingt klemmen!


----------



## julian4543 (3. November 2021)

Was mir damals viel geholfen hat das Rad in den Absprung zu drücken, dadurch geht man kontrolliert in die Luft, dann Klemmen üben und anschließend langsam Hände öffnen.


----------



## Air-Marky (15. August 2022)




----------

